# IL Step Up!



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like there will be some 2x MECA shows in IL next season, including one in Champaign. I might roll up just to visit some old friends and see what you guys are running. Not sure what date yet, but who else is in?

http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1542162/Main/199135/#Post1542162


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

hmmm we still need a good meet organized for the midwest


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm totally down for the Champaign show since I'm like... ummm.. there. Wonder who's putting it on? Vibez?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

any of them pretty close to St. Louis? I would like to come but wont drive 4-5 hours to do so


----------

